# Wieviel Speicherplatz braucht Linux um zu funktionieren?



## Falcon37 (17. Juli 2010)

Meine Platten werden alle langsam voll, was ist ein "gutes Minimum" was man an Speicher frei lassen sollte/muss damit alles auch unter hohen Lasten optimal läuft? Rede konkret von Debian. Bei Windows gibt's also gab es bei mir z.B. immer unter 10 GB Speicher Bluescreens.


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2010)

Ein Verhalten daß das System bei voller Platte langasemr wird wie es das bei Windows gibt ist mir bei Linux nicht bekannt. Solange Du also noch nicht bei 100% bist, dann sollte das System auch nicht langsamer werden.


----------



## ServerRix (26. Aug. 2010)

Das mit dem Bluscreen würde ich mal prüfen ! Bei Linux gibt es da keine Probleme. Ich hatte lange Debian Sarge und keine Probleme !


----------

